# Easy rust removal



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2009)

If rust is your problem, pick up a container of this stuff.. it really works and it's fast.. soak the bottle for half an hour and the rust will just disappear.. haven't tried it on ACL but it's safe for laundry, so I am sure the label will be OK


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 4, 2009)

What are the chemicals in it?


 Chris


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like it's made of sodium hydrosulfite and sodium bisulfite.

http://summitbrands.com/brands/IronOut.aspx

 http://summitbrands.com/retail_support/downloads/MSDS/US%20MSDS/MSDS%20Super%20Iron%20Out.pdf


----------



## suzanne (Jul 5, 2009)

On the PM I sent I forgot to say to only use it on the inside of the bottle, and seal.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2009)

What I like about this particular product is it's relatively safe and easy to use.. might not cure all ills but it sure does a number on rust! []


----------



## woody (Jul 5, 2009)

Just don't breathe it when you mix it with water.
 It'll take your breath away.[:'(]


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 5, 2009)

Muratic acid or toilet cleaners containing it will also clean any rust and many other things and not hurt glass.


----------

